# Internetverbindung bei RedHat 9



## Enni (21. August 2003)

Hi, bin absoluter Linux-Anfänger und wollte mal wissen, wie man Schritt für Schritt eine Internetverbindung bei RedHat 9 erstellt(56k Modem).
Schon mal Danke für die Hilfe,
Enni


----------



## Dario Linsky (21. August 2003)

Hi,

zum einen gibt es bei Red Hat 9 ein Tool zum Einrichten einer Internetverbindung per Modem (ist irgendwo bei Gnome und KDE im Menü, wo genau, hab ich gerade nicht im Kopf). Zum anderen gibt es eine Anleitung zum Einrichten von PPP-Verbindungen:
http://www.linuxhaven.de/dlhp/HOWTO/DE-PPP-HOWTO.html

Und ausserdem müsstest Du Dich evtl. mit der Einrichtung des Modems beschäftigen. Kann aber auch sein, dass das mit dem o. g. Tool automatisiert wird.

Gruss, Dario


----------



## Enni (21. August 2003)

Ich habs schon mit dem konfig.-Tool probiert, hat aber nicht geklappt. Ich habe das gefühl, das er das Modem(hsp56 World Mircomodem von PC-Tel)nich richtig erkennt.Gibt es eine möglichkeit, herauszufinden, ob das Modem geeignet ist? Ich habe nämlich noch keine Treiber für Linux gefunden.


----------



## Dario Linsky (21. August 2003)

Hast Du mal in das HOWTO reingelesen? In Abschnitt 10 steht da auch was über Modem-Konfiguration.


----------



## Habenix (2. September 2003)

Hi

vieleicht findest du mehr Antworten 

hier:

http://pctelcompdb.sourceforge.net/display.php

http://freewebhosting.hostdepartment.com/g/gromitkc/pctel/pctel_1789.html



http://www.modem-help.com/chipsets.php?mid=125&ncd=1139

Gruß

Habenix


----------

